# Chicken of the VNC



## skywalkerbru (25 Septembre 2008)

bonjour, je viens d'installer Chicken of the VNC sur mon G5 chez moi, je possede un portable sur lequel j'aimerai intervenir a distance. Je ne ne suis pas vraiment pro au niveau configuration. Pourriez vous m'aider dans la marche a suivre. faut il installer Chicken of the VNC sur les 2 machines? De quoi ai-je besoin comme info pour me connecter sur le portable; adresse IP je suppose et.....??

merci a tous si vous pouvez m'eclairer


----------



## Bonfire (25 Septembre 2008)

Tu trouveras un article sur l'utilisation de Chicken ICI


----------



## skywalkerbru (25 Septembre 2008)

merci pour le lien ca a l'air assez simple en effet, mais dans l'explicatif on parle de connection a distance via un server. Mais dans mon cas se serait pour travailler de ma machines chez moi avec simple connection internet a mon portable lui aussi connecté a internet via wifi. Y a t'il d'autres parametre a regler sur l'ordi pricipale ainsi que sur le portable...?


----------



## skywalkerbru (25 Septembre 2008)

autre question stupide, oui je sais je suis creatif et non informaticien LOL

oui puis-je trouver l'adresse IP de mon portable....?


----------



## Bonfire (25 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux effectivement faire du VNC à l'intérieur de ton réseau, dans ce cas l'adresse ip de l'ordi est celle donnée par ton routeur wifi (dans le cas du tuto 192.168.1.XXX).
Le XXX étant le numéro alloué à l'ordinateur, il faut que tu le vérifies dans les paramètres de ton routeur (la boîte Wifi).

Pour trouver l'adresse ip je pense (suis pas sur Mac là) qu'il suffit de se rendre dans le menu pomme- +d'infos-réseau.
Si non en terminal il y a une commande mais là alzheimer me rattrape ... faut chercher sur le net.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

Le problème de Chicken of the VNC, c'est qu'il ne gère pas les clavier azerty. C'est donc un peu embêtant parfois.

Je ne l'utilise plus et je l'ai remplaçé par JollyfastVNC


----------



## jp16 (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir , 

Pour ma par j ai beau y entrer l adresse de mon mac distant ou j ai bien tout paramétrer suivant un tuto au pied de la lettre rien n y fait 

par contre niveau port il choisi tout seul le 5900 e si je veux en changer en entrant mon adresse ip + un numero de port il ne cherche même pas quoique ce soit et m indique que c est pas possible ?? 

Novice dans ce genre de soft je voius remercie de votre aide


----------



## jp16 (13 Janvier 2009)

Petite précision j ai trop bu d herbe de bison (comprendra qui pourra .. ) 

Connexion time out 

Et jolly fast ne marche pas non plus 

Donc problème de configuration 

Je ne pense pas que ca vienne du Imac alu 2,66 (10.5.et quelques ) distant mais plutot du emac G4 800 (10.4.11)

Peut est parce qu ici je passe par un switch et la live box du voisin ? (a parametrer peut etre ?? )

Merci a tous


----------



## jp16 (13 Janvier 2009)

Tien certainement le problème 

Je viens de lire qu il fallait ouvrir le port NAT de la freebox ce que je n ai pas fait 
 ( je relirai le tuto mais je crois que ce n etait pas marque .. )

J essayrai de voir comment on fait ca demain



Bon, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire : le contrôle à distance d'un ordi passant nécessairement par le réseau (internet ou intranet, peu importe), la place de ce topic est dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## Old Timer (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire, mais tu peux facilement contrôler à distance avec logmein


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2009)

Pour Chicken, si c'est paramétré correctement et si on coche "utiliser Bonjour" dans le menu "Chicken of VNC", les ordis connectés sur le même réseau apparaissent automatiquement, voir ci-dessous :







Il faut aussi penser à ouvrir le port nécessaire dans le coupe feu du Mac. Chez moi c'est le port 5500.

Pour l'histoire du clavier, il suffit ( :rateau: ) de mettre son propre clavier en "Américain" dans la barre de menu, et ça le fait !


----------



## jp16 (15 Janvier 2009)

Non justement ce ne sont pas du tout les mêmes réseaux et c est la ou ca se complique .... un peu :lol:


----------

